# Snowboard Addiction Balance Bar



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I made the balance beam and works great. Not as spinny as you said but was free since I had the materials.
If I had the money I"d buy it but I think I could make that one as well...
I do support all the SA stuff I'm just broke so can't afford to not make things rather than buying them.

$20










Parking Stop


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

yeah, an 8' 4x4 with a couple of 4x4 cross-pieces is all you need. Just jumping on and off is way better exercise than you expect. Start doing 180s on and off and things really begin to hurt. You can't really slide around on it, but it's better than nothing. And cheap.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the input. I really want something to practice on and my parents are on board, I just hope this isn't a scam.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

uh oh a virus 2 said:


> Alright, thanks for the input. I really want something to practice on and my parents are on board, I just hope this isn't a scam.


From Snowboardaddiction????? They're a legit company.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

They're quite good. I reviewed the Aratik balance bar here (same product as SA balance bar):

Aratik Board Trainer Review - Snowboard Practice Jib Box

What I like is the light weight nature of them vs. the heavy wood alternative. But really it depends on whether you want the cheap and dirty option or the very well build, but pricy option.

FYI - no not a scam. Snowboard addiction are a real company and they source the balance bars directly from Aratik.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jed said:


> They're quite good. I reviewed the Aratik balance bar here (same product as SA balance bar):
> 
> Aratik Board Trainer Review - Snowboard Practice Jib Box
> 
> ...


How much is the Aratik bar? They are literally the exact same thing


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think they are the same price. as Jed said they are affiliated with each other. 
Saw some pics of the owner of Aratik hanging with Nev, from SA at the SIA show wishing I was hanging with them !!!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

slyder said:


> I think they are the same price. as Jed said they are affiliated with each other.
> Saw some pics of the owner of Aratik hanging with Nev, from SA at the SIA show wishing I was hanging with them !!!!


Yep they're the same price.

You should just have gone up and talked to them  They're perfectly normal, nice guys like every other snowboarder.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No I was looking at Matt from Aratik's pics, I wasn't there. My buddy was but I'm just a dad that rides. No ties to the industry other than buying gear and I know a few people in the retail side.

I for sure would have been there drinking beer with them if I was there


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

slyder said:


> No I was looking at Matt from Aratik's pics, I wasn't there. My buddy was but I'm just a dad that rides. No ties to the industry other than buying gear and I know a few people in the retail side.
> 
> I for sure would have been there drinking beer with them if I was there


Ah that makes more sense. From what I've seen, drinking beer is pretty much a requirement when attending SIA


----------

